# Need an Opinon

## Styles

I'm used to using Trillain on winblows which is an all in one IM software pacakge supporting all major IM suites. And I'm look for something like it for KDE. So my question is...

What do you guys use? 

Which one is the best?

----------

## klieber

 *Styles wrote:*   

> What do you guys use?

 

I use and recommend Gaim

--kurt

----------

## pavera

I also use and recommend Gaim

emerge gaim

----------

## mksoft

kopete http://kopete.kde.org/  looks promising (altough taking it first steps right now).

----------

## mb

i heared some reports, that trillian is working fine with later/latest versions of wine....

if you like trillian.. give it try... 

#mb

----------

## Zu`

If you like console progs

emerge centericq

it supports ICQ, AIM, MSN, Yahoo (and basic IRC support)

----------

## Styles

Thanx Guys Giam seems to fit the bill. 

Hey Zu` I'm big on the console but not that big. If I was still on an AS400 were I used to work I would of tried to compile it on that thing LOL

----------

## Guest

Everybuddy supports AIM, ICQ, YAHOO!, MSN, JABBER and IRC with a slew of features.

emerge everybuddy

Gaim is nice, but I prefer Everybudyy, but that's just me.

P

----------

